Ask HN: Why is decentralized internet more secure? - pictur
======
auslegung
I'm not very knowledgeable on this, but I'll try to get the ball rolling. If
you want details I'm not going to satisfy.

Decentralized internet vs centralized internet is like 1 person witnessing an
event vs 10 people witnessing an event. If 10 people witness the event, the
information is more resilient than that single person's faulty memory (aka
data corruption), that single person becoming inaccessible (a server going
down), that single person lying (hacking), or if that single person
intentionally withholds some information (throttling/censoring).

